

Dilbert Creator Scott Adams Presents His 10 Favorite Strips - nekojima
http://www.businessinsider.com/scott-adams-favorite-dilbert-comics-2013-10

======
avmich
Scott Adams can likely teach a robot to laugh. And to make jokes.

Well done.

